# iCal Canadian Holidays



## gwmose (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi; My first post: I have been looking for an iCal Canadian Holidays calendar. Would be nice to get Easter, Boxing Day and Canada Day on the same Calendar. I will appreciate any recommendations.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

webcal://ical.mac.com/justinruf/Canadian%20Holidays.ics


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks rgray - that is wonderful !!


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks rgray!


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

rgray said:


> webcal://ical.mac.com/justinruf/Canadian%20Holidays.ics


Thanks for this. But it shows St Patricks's Day as a holiday. It isn't. Nor is Groundhog Day, at least not in this province. Never heard of Flag Day, Feb 15.

Remembrance Day is misspelled.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I also heard on the radio this morning that Remembrance Day is NOT a holiday day in some provinces, but they didn't mention which ones.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Dr T said:


> Thanks for this. But it shows St Patricks's Day as a holiday. It isn't. ...


Nor is Halloween a holiday.

Many office workers like to use these days, St Patrick's Day and Halloween, as days to dress up for the office, which they could not do if they were holidays.

That's not to say that these days should not be somehow flagged on the calendar, it's just that they are not days off work for those who hold down a steady job.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Very useful, thanks!


----------



## gwmose (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. I am using the calendar.
Bill


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

great stuff. thanks muchly!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

Ditto on the Thanks


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Resurrect.



And Thanks!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

gwmose said:


> Hi; My first post: I have been looking for an iCal Canadian Holidays calendar. Would be nice to get Easter, Boxing Day and Canada Day on the same Calendar. I will appreciate any recommendations.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Free 2011 iCal Calendar Holidays – Import to Google, Mac, Outlook

has them all enjoy
do not subscribe download and install.. so that way you have it on your computer
and could delete the ones that offend like flag day, Halloween LOL

also apple has them too
Apple - Downloads - iCal Calendars - Canadian Holiday Calendar


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How the heck can Flag Day offend anyone?

It's not a stat, you don't have to celebrate it, in fact most don't even know about it--nice how it's always what people know the least about that offends them the most.

/rant


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

HowEver said:


> How the heck can Flag Day offend anyone?
> 
> It's not a stat, you don't have to celebrate it, in fact most don't even know about it--nice how it's always what people know the least about that offends them the most.
> 
> /rant


I agree - the only holiday that offends to me my core is the separatist ones in Quebec LOL


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Neat! Ditto on the thanks.


----------



## dsq (Sep 23, 2011)

awesome. thanks.


----------



## media_jedi (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks for the great find, I've been looking (not the intensely though) for something like this for awhile.


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> I agree - the only holiday that offends to me my core is the separatist ones in Quebec LOL


Sigh... May seem funny to you -- but I find this sort of comment as distasteful as one would find comments bashing Canada Day or Flag Day. 

It may not be the poster's intent, but to a native Quebecer - and an anglophone at that - it still feels like Quebec-bashing. Way to promote national unity. Innocent comment? Probably. Well thought-out innocent comment? Probably not...

*From Wikipedia:*

"The feast day of Saint John the Baptist or Midsummer was a very popular event in the Ancien régime of France, and it is still celebrated as a religious feast day in several countries, like Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.

The tradition landed in Canada with the first French colonists. According to the Jesuit Relations, the first celebrations occurred on the banks of the Saint Lawrence River on the evening of June 23, 1636 with a bonfire and five cannon shots."


*National Anthem, anyone?*

"On June 24, 1880, the Saint-Jean-Baptiste Society organized the gathering of all francophone communities across North America. The event was the first National Congress of French Canadians (Congrès national des Canadiens français). On this occasion, the citizens of Quebec City were the first ones to hear the "Ô Canada" of Calixa Lavallée, based on a poem by a Quebec Superior Court judge, Adolphe-Basile Routhier. The song was commissioned by the Saint-Jean-Baptiste Society. It was well received but did not become a widely known song for many years. English words were later written for a royal tour in 1901. In 1980, "O Canada" became the official national anthem of Canada."


*Secularized Holiday - an excuse for some major block parties*

"After it became a statutory holiday, June 24 was *officially a holiday for all Quebecers rather than only those of French-Canadian or Catholic origins*. Celebrations were gradually secularized, primarily due to actions taken by the MNQ, and June 23 and 24 became as we now know them. While the religious significance of the civic celebration is gone, the day remains popularly called la St-Jean-Baptiste or simply la St-Jean and is still observed in churches."

*Full article here:* National Holiday (Quebec) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yes, in recent years the holiday has become highly politicized in some circles. But not all of us living in Quebec see this Holiday as an affront to the rest of Canada -- which seems to be your stance, macintosh doctor. Rather, the Holiday is a reason/excuse to feel good about ourselves, and a GREAT pretext to throw some MAJOR parties (it IS a paid day off, after all). Taking pride in oneself, in one's accomplishments and even in where we live is NOT in and of itself an affront to others -- too bad some people HAVE to see it that way.

Respectfully,
Daniel


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

Daniel911 said:


> Sigh... May seem funny to you -- but I find this sort of comment as distasteful as one would find comments bashing Canada Day or Flag Day.
> 
> I agree - thank you for taking the time and effort to prepare such a well written and informative comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Daniel911 said:


> Yes, in recent years the holiday has become highly politicized in some circles. But not all of us living in Quebec see this Holiday as an affront to the rest of Canada -- which seems to be your stance, macintosh doctor. Rather, the Holiday is a reason/excuse to feel good about ourselves, and a GREAT pretext to throw some MAJOR parties (it IS a paid day off, after all). Taking pride in oneself, in one's accomplishments and even in where we live is NOT in and of itself an affront to others -- too bad some people HAVE to see it that way.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Daniel


I apologize, it was meant as humor.. Just thought it was funny. 

But if you are speaking about feeling good about yourselves then thats fine but I dont see any other province as distasteful as Quebec - towards the english speaking side, the whole country of Canada is bilingual except for Quebec.. ( road signs in two languages across the country expect in QC, English signs are punished by law in QC, have political parties in favor of destruction/splitting the nation. Not to mention country of Canada pays Quecbec billions just to stay part of Canada ( no other province receives that. ) - not to mention the infrastructure is so miss managed it is embarrassing. )

Well, about half the population of Quebec sees the province as its own nation and fights for secession from the country and the Commonwealth. They have a party to fight for this on both the provincial (Parti Québecois) and federal level (Bloc Québecois).

I appreciate you clarifying the holiday, Quebec needs to enter the 21st century, realize that the French are no longer oppressed and try to understand that there is a large community that would rather have the 24th of June as a day of coming together and being pushed (as usual) apart. Its clear that this festival needs to be put on a shelf and a newer kind of festival to celebrate Quebec’s diversity to include the indigenous populations, to include the English and French, as well as the immigrants from all over the world. The way forward in this world is to create dialogue not rifts and from all I am reading here is reflective of a culture of blaming everything on a history that is not immediately relevant.


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

No great offense taken - only a little 

Speaking my peace helped clear the air for me of a little latent tension as regards these types of discussions.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Daniel911 said:


> No great offense taken - only a little
> 
> Speaking my peace helped clear the air for me of a little latent tension as regards these types of discussions.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your points and position, and without getting too OT or into politics, I'm not a great tourist traveller but worked at a local world famous tourist place for 40 years (equipment & maintenance manager) and always thought that some of the Quebec sites would be really something to see and take in.

Hey, my eldest son tells me that some places there make and sell the BEST poutine in the world. They should do - they invented it!!

But, and coming from a tourist related working background, I and other English raised Canadian citizens I know get the distinct impression that we are not nor would we be welcomed in most places in Quebec. Too bad with so much to offer.

Maybe something for some of the Quebec tourist people to think about and there's a LOT of money to be made from the tourist industry with so much neat stuff Quebec seems to have available to offer.

Just my 2 bits worth.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

found another site that auto updates the ical appointments if you subscribe.
https://www.calendarlabs.com/ical-calendar-holidays.php


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> found another site that auto updates the ical appointments if you subscribe.
> https://www.calendarlabs.com/ical-calendar-holidays.php





Thanks *mac doc*, but I sure hope you hadn't been looking and searching for this for the last 5 1/2± years.   


BTW: do I accurately assume that the "Subscription" option _auto updates_ and the "Download" option stays _static_.

Yet I seem to have some old existing non-subscription calendar dates that seem to update on their own somehow. Maybe it depends on how they are written or what???


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Gads Apple, talk about basically almost forgotten and unsupported iCal/Calendar stuff.

Their page lists many calendars, but no way that I can find to do any kind of search other than a generalized "by kind", but there's hardly any that are dated later than 2010. That's quite a while ago Apple!!!!  

_*iCal Calendars: Most recent*_ [Yeah right, but don't bet on it by the title!!]
https://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/calendars/


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Thanks *mac doc*, but I sure hope you hadn't been looking and searching for this for the last 5 1/2± years.
> 
> 
> BTW: do I accurately assume that the "Subscription" option _auto updates_ and the "Download" option stays _static_.
> ...


 our government is re writing canada, i am using subscribe lol 
it works i tested all good. 

btw I googled ical calendars and this thread came up so i figured, it should be updated. :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't have any issues with iCal or Calendar at all. That's because I never use it. I still have a file folder on my desktop marked "To Do'. Inside it are two sub folders, titled Tomorrow and Future. Every morning I update both folders and start anew. Been working flawlessly for me for over a quarter century. Best of all no updates or silly changes to frustrate me from Apple.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> I don't have any issues with iCal or Calendar at all. That's because I never use it. I still have a file folder on my desktop marked "To Do'. Inside it are two sub folders, titled Tomorrow and Future. Every morning I update both folders and start anew. Been working flawlessly for me for over a quarter century. Best of all no updates or silly changes to frustrate me from Apple.


i used to use a quill and squid ink but ran out of the supplies of both, after 40 years my bird ran out of feathers and my squid died  i so switch to the 21st century :lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> _i used to use a quill and squid ink but ran out of the supplies of both,_



Hmmm…??? A lot of illustrators still use quill pens and ink and even Brian Crane who produces the Pickles cartoons is proud of the fact and sure doesn't hide it.

You could check with any of them where they get their supplies from.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? A lot of illustrators still use quill pens and ink and even Brian Crane who produces the Pickles cartoons is proud of the fact and sure doesn't hide it.
> 
> You could check with any of them where they get their supplies from.


when the world explodes and the internet goes with it - i shall, thanks for the tip :lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't get it!!!

I just went googling for some quill pens which I found at various sites and places, but I always thought a quill pen was just that, an ink "pen" but made out of a quill, complete with the feather's shaft end cut and split to hold ink.

Nearly all the "_quill pens_" available seem to have and use various metal nibs stuck into the end.

So what's so different about that and/or just using a calligraphy pen with a metal nib??? Other than the "handle" part changing that is…


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't see the Holiday calendar problem. 

In Sierra this works just fine for me......?? XX)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

rgray said:


> I don't see the Holiday calendar problem.
> 
> In Sierra this works just fine for me......?? XX)




I guess it depends on what the user's _Holiday calendar problem_ actually is.


----------

